# Should I caulk the cuts in my new driveway?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Expansion joints can be caulked with a flexible sealant.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Those are "control" joints and it isn't to keep your driveway from cracking. They are there to TELL your driveway WHERE to crack, and it WILL crack. I agree with WOW that a flexible sealant is good to use. I have used Butyl Rubber, OSI Quad Max, Big Stretch. The thing to remember is that regular caulk or silicone won't work as it doesn't have the flexibility the other Elastomeric sealants have.


----------



## jimbo234 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you Chandler,
I looked up each of the sealants you mentioned and did additional research. It got more confusing for me. Kinda like a kid in a candy store but not familiar with the different candies. 

I read about polysulfide sealants being good, and marine sealants. Price is not an issue. I want something that will stop water from getting into those cuts and freezing then cracking little pieces out of my driveway. 

If you had the money, what would you pick for your driveway to protect it the best?

Thank you again.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*most don't even know about polysulfide,,, use 100% silicone on top of closed cell backer rod,,, you MAY need to widen the contraction jnts however its more important to keep incompressibles out of the jnts than anything else,,, sealants, not caulk,,, if $ isn't an issue, chandler & i will come over next week & do it for you :thumbsup:*


----------

